# What type of sand is suitable for FW and where can I get some?



## Dervie (Sep 22, 2014)

I've set up a 29g tank for my family and now I want to expand my hobby by acquiring a 40g Breeder! I prefer the look of sand over gravel due to many of the videos I've been watching and I have absolutely no idea where I can get cheap sand to fill a 40b accordingly. Initially I wanted to have a planted tank, but it seems to complicated to start off with, so I'll just go with another basic FW tank with artificial plants.

TDLR: What type of sand is safe for FW and where can I get some within the GTA?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Pool Filter Sand (from a pool store) is a good choice because of it's larger grain size. Alternatively, silica blasting sand in #20 grit is the same as PFS but usually cheaper. Some people use play sand which can be bought at places like Home Depot. It is much finer but has a pleasing colour. If you are using HOB filters, be aware that sand can be sucked into the impeller and can cause damage.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

try to avoid play sand, takes a long time to wash it. Pool filter sand I've heard is great. I use sandblasting sand myself and it often requires lots of washing


----------



## Dervie (Sep 22, 2014)

On that note, does anyone know where one can acquire Pool Filter Sand in Toronto? I honestly have no idea of any pool store nearby, I'm willing to travel a bit if it means cheap sand for my new tank, haha.


----------



## "C" (Oct 2, 2013)

Dervie said:


> On that note, does anyone know where one can acquire Pool Filter Sand in Toronto? I honestly have no idea of any pool store nearby, I'm willing to travel a bit if it means cheap sand for my new tank, haha.


I have used both pool filter sand and play sand, play sand is nice, however, takes along time to wash and gets kicked up easly and clouds water.

pool filter sand gets kicked up but will not cloud the water and is very easy to wash.

Whatever sand you decide to use make sure you add prefilter sponges to all your intakes. Dont want sand getting into your filters.

Any pool store will have pool filter sand and its cheap.


----------



## LooseheadLen (Sep 27, 2014)

Canada Pipe and Pump Supply sells silica sand in #8, #12 and #16 sizes. They're near the airport.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

If you google pool supply stores you will get many in the Toronto area and one should be near you.


----------

